# Hawks attacking your birds.



## dawg2 (Sep 22, 2008)

Correct me if I am wrong:  you can not shoot hawks attacking your poultry (quail, chickens, etc.) in Georgia.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 22, 2008)

dawg2 said:


> Correct me if I am wrong:  you can not shoot hawks attacking your poultry (quail, chickens, etc.) in Georgia.



Is this another "hypothetical" question.


----------



## dawg2 (Sep 22, 2008)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Is this another "hypothetical" question.



Yes it is.

I heard someone at the store near me talking about shooting hawks that were getting their quail they put out.  It wasn't me, I don't have any quail


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 22, 2008)

You don`t want to get caught shootin` any kind of raptor, for any reason.


----------



## GoldDot40 (Sep 22, 2008)

This question would be better directed to the GA DNR. I'd email them the question if it were me. Let us know their answer.


----------



## dawg2 (Sep 22, 2008)

Nicodemus said:


> You don`t want to get caught shootin` any kind of raptor, for any reason.



That is what I thought.  I thought it was a little "stupid" to be saying that in a country store for all to hear...especially since DNR is usually in there.  They weren't this time though.  Funny what you hear sometimes.


----------



## cpowel10 (Sep 22, 2008)

Its illegal, but a LOT of guys at quail plantations drive around shooting hawks.


----------



## packrat (Sep 22, 2008)

*hawks*

HAWKS WILL GET YOUR POULTRY. YES, IT IS ILLEGAL TO SHOOT THEM. I HEAR THAT IF YOU SHOOT THEM WITH A .22, THEY WILL FLY OFF AND DIE SOMEWHERE ELSE.
JUST HEARD THAT, YOU KNOW THAT I'D NEVER BREAK A GAME LAW TO PROTECT MY INVESTMENTS, BUT SOME FOLKS WILL.


----------



## Killdee (Sep 25, 2008)

I dont think you can even be in posession of a feather you find, shootings a no-no. My now dead cuz killed a few hawks and owls some years ago that were killing his chickens, he quit when he noticed he was being overran with rats and snakes.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 25, 2008)

That`s right Tony, no raptor parts at all, unless you are a card-carryin` Indian, and the feathers came from the Feather Bank. Those have been specially marked, and issued to the holder with a certificate.


----------



## dawg2 (Sep 25, 2008)

Nicodemus said:


> That`s right Tony, no raptor parts at all, unless you are a card-carryin` Indian, and the feathers came from the Feather Bank. Those have been specially marked, and issued to the holder with a certificate.



That was my understanding too.


----------

